# Julia Wilke - TV-Moderatorin auf Sonnenklar-TV (u.Ä, 5x)



## Fr33chen (16 Jan. 2007)

Hallöchen!

hab gerade festgestellt, dass ihr zwar so gut wie alles weibliche von 9Live usw. in den großen Archiven von celebboard.net habt, aber nicht Julia Wilke. Und nachdem sie in die gleiche Gattung gehört und zudem nicht sooo schlecht aussieht, finde ich gehört sie einfach hier (aber halt in "Unknown Babes"  ):





 

 

 

 



*Edit by me:* Irgendwie gingen die Bilder net?! Jetzt sollten sie aber gehen


----------



## tweety123 (7 Juni 2009)

da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu aber welche ich auch noch nicht gefunden habe ist Beate Igel


----------



## SweetlittleRock'n'Roller (21 Sep. 2009)

*Entzückend, Baby! Danke*


----------

